# 5" Drawknife



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I was looking on the internet and found this 5" curved drawknife that would be great for debarking.

https://www.amazon.com/Timber-Tuff-TMB-05DC-Curved-Shave/dp/B00E3A6VXI


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That does look like a handy size. Of course, you would need a shaving horse to go with it. But then more tools aren't a bad thing.

So far I've just used a pocket knife or utility knife for debarking. It works but I'm thinking it's a lot slower than the right tools would be.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a small block plane (about 1" wide) similar to this for debarking. No shave horse needed and it does great at smoothing knots too.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Here you are; http://www.rogueturtle.com/articles/shaving.php


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

alador said:


> I use a small block plane (about 1" wide) similar to this for debarking. No shave horse needed and it does great at smoothing knots too.


Like this, I have a german one of a similar size with an extension plate to a larger size plane but the main reason for purchase was that it takes "Stanley" Knife disposable blades - no sharpening, thanks for the heads up Alador will have to give it a try.


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been using this mini draw knife for about a year and I really like it:

https://www.amazon.com/Flexcut-KN17-1-Mini-Draw-Knife/dp/B001NI4KC2/ref=sr_1_16?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1487729093&sr=1-16&keywords=draw+knife

It's great for willow sticks if the bark is not too thick. I like it because I can hold the draw knife with one hand and the stick with the other. I put the bottom of the stick against the wall on the floor and hold it up high with the free hand. I can peel a stick in about five minutes.

I've been collecting larger pieces (up to 6" diameter) for other projects, in which case a 5" draw knife is perfect. I've been using this:

https://www.amazon.com/Flexcut-KN16-5-Inch-Draw-Knife/dp/B000ZRV5MK/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1487729340&sr=8-1&keywords=draw+knife+flexcut

I've done LOTS of sticks and logs and both of these tools have held up really well for me. I had to glue the handle back on the 5" draw knife with some epoxy, but that was simple. The blades have held up really well under heavy use.

I probably have 500 willow sticks and pieces in my inventory now and nearly all were debarked with these two tools.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

I use potato peeler simple


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I usually like to leave the bark, but when I do strip it I have a spoke shave similar to this:


----------

